# Need info on 28" Motobike



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey All,
     I'm working on a monograph on the B10E and would like to get the measurements from a 28" motobike for comparison. What I need is the measurement on the fork from under the fork crown to the end of the fork blade (length) and the distance between the fork dropouts (width). I need the same thing for the back of the bike i.e. length of stays and distance between dropouts. Thanks for any assistance. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Sure could use a little help here folks. V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 7, 2015)

ill have a look at my bike tomorrow and get measurements. My fork is not original to the bike, but looks right, and fits super nicely.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Certainly appreciated. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
I saw the bike yesterday and totally spaced out about the measurements. I am super sorry! My friend is painting it, and so I don't know the next time Ill get to see it. Hopefully this weekend. Ill be sure to get measurements next time!! 
Someone must have a bike like this that can be measured quicker than I can! Help a brother out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm not on any real timeline but I do have three articles I'm working concurrently and I would like to get this one finished so any and all help is much appreciated. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Still hoping someone can help us here. This is the last bit of info we need to get this monograph finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 15, 2015)

I checked out the bike today, but it is a 26" motobike! I am sorry I wasn't thinking clearly when reading your original post.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok I think I have some help on the way but here are the measurements I'm looking for. Please refer to the precision technical drawing! Measurements are approx as I did not disassemble my bike to get these. This is from my 26" B10E and I need these same measurements from a 28" Schwinn motorbike for comparison. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## petritl (Jan 19, 2015)

I went over to my friends place and did some quick measurements on his Mead Ranger.







fork length  14.5"
fork width   2.75"
rear drop out width  4.5"
seat stay - fender mount to axle 15.25"
chain stay - fender mount to axle 15.5"

I was curious so I climbed a ladder up to my 28" Elgin motobike.






fork length  14.5"
fork width   3.5"
rear drop out width  4.5"
seat stay - fender mount to axle 15.0"
chain stay - fender mount to axle 15.25"


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2015)

That's interesting? Anyone else have a Schwinn built 28" motorbike they could measure. BTW my front fork width measurement is from just underneath the fork crown and not at the dropout as I show in my technical drawing. V/r Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 20, 2015)

I have taken measurements from my 193........1?......2?  28"  PULLMAN badged  Motorbike (project) The required specs are as follows :  length of front fork from underneath the fork crown to beyond the end of the closed fork holes is >>15 3/8 " <<
The inside width of the front fork between the fork holes is >> 3 3/4" <<
The length of the rear stays from below the pinch bolt to the outermost end of the dropout is >> 19 3/4"
The inside width of the rear dropouts is >> 4 1/2" <<
All are straight line measurements.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks cc I really appreciate this and seems more in line with what I thought the measurements on a 28" bike should be. Just want to get a confirmation on the rear stay. What is the distance is you measure from inside the fender bridge to the end of the drop out? Thanks Shawn


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 20, 2015)

Distance from the bottom centre of the bridge to the furthest point out at the edge of the dropout is :
16 1/8"


----------

